# Weed ID - New Sod



## AU_Duncan (Jan 1, 2021)

Need help ID'ing this weed in my new Bermuda grass sod. Sod was installed 11/06/2020. Let me know your thoughts. Thanks!


----------



## Phids (Sep 24, 2020)

I'm almost certain that is annual ryegrass. Had the same thing happen when I moved into a new house with Bermuda sod laid in October 2019, and by January/February had a virtual forest of weeds. Took me a long time to narrow down what it was, but the timing, structure, purplish base, and roots (which can get to about 5"-6" long) helped ID it. I heard differing stories that annual ryegrass either sneaks in accidentally when sod companies are careless, or the seed is sprinkled in on purpose to held get the lawn established/prevent erosion.

In any case, the best course of action is to let Mother Nature take care of it and kill it off when temps start climbing.


----------



## AU_Duncan (Jan 1, 2021)

@Phids Thanks for the feedback! I reached out to my local extension office and they believed it to be annual ryegrass as well based on the pictures.


----------

